# Coleman PopUp Seal Repair



## gwayman1 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a 2001 Coleman (Fleetwood) Sun Valley PopUp. It has the 1 piece ABS shell roof. The problem I am having is that the seal that goes around the edge of the roof, to seal when it is down, has come apart. I have tried a number of different adhesives, but none seem to be able to withstand the sun. The dealer has quoted me $1400.00 to repair it for me. I about had a heart attack when he said that. Needless to say I told him to ....... It had alot to do with Fleetwood going bankrupt and availability of parts and his hourly rate. 
Anyway I fear I have ruined the gluing surfaces and now won't be able to get any glues to stick. I'll be gluing glue to glue. Does anyone on here have any experiance they can throw my way. 
My goal is to fix, sell, and upgrade to a 30'.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, I do not know a ton about popups, but willing to try here. Do you have a pic of the problem? Is this a rubber seal that your talking about and when body meets roof, the seal that goes all the way around it?

If I can get a better understanding of what your working with, maybe we can figure out something to use and how it was originally. What have you used on it?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Google 3M double sided adhesive tape. We use 3M VHB double sided adhesive tape for our signs that we build for outdoor applications. You should be able to order some on line or look up sign companies. If they're in the sign business, they've got the double sided adhesive tape. Below is a 3M site that show the adhesive tape for appliances but it's a good example of the type tapes that they have that would be perfect for what you are looking for. I've also appiled the tapes to old adhesives like what you explain and even though it would be better to take the old off, it still sticks very good. Hope this helps.

Appliance: Stainless Steel Attachment, Trim Attachment, Glass Bonding


----------



## gwayman1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the respomses guys. I tried the double sided tape. It worked for awhile but after the sun got to it, it came apart. Here's what I did. I pealed as much of the old adhesive off and gobbed on the locktite sealant ahdesive I had. Then I used my pneumatic stapler and stapled it to the top. Seems to have worked very well. The new owner pulled it out of my driveway this evening. Hopefully I will be backing my new VR1 in the driveway within the next few weeks. Anybody want to buy a 25' fishing boat?


----------

